# Here's my new painting.  Let's see YOUR new creation!



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass? 
 We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2021)

Appears like he's walking out of a dream.  Who is he Gaer, what does he represent to you?  Is he an angel?


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

Does Paint-by-Number count? I've dabbled in that....


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass?
> We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
> This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
> Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?View attachment 190343


I loved your painting!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Does Paint-by-Number count? I've dabbled in that....


Yes!  Everything created counts!  Come on!  let's see it!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Appears like he's walking out of a dream.  Who is he Gaer, what does he represent to you?  Is he an angel?


Yes, An Angel standing on a mountain was what I was thinking when I painted it.  Don't think it's quite finished though!


----------



## timoc (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass?
> We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
> This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
> Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?View attachment 190343


I love the picture, Gaer, but I want more than the minimum wage if I'm to pose again.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll have to figure out how to copy and paste here. Will do soon. Thanks!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I'll have to figure out how to copy and paste here. Will do soon. Thanks!


Sorry, what's the best way to copy and paste a jpg file? Not sure how to do it. It's not working at the moment.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok, it looks like it worked! This was a Paint-by-number I did that took a while because of all the little
details. But it was fun.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Ok, it looks like it worked! This was a Paint-by-number I did that took a while because of all the little
> details. But it was fun.
> View attachment 190367


It's beautiful!  Thanks for showing us!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Yes, An Angel standing on a mountain was what I was thinking when I painted it.  Don't think it's quite finished though!


Beautiful!


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

You are so very talented @Gaer 
I'm afraid all of mine are done on the computer, no comparison.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

Tish said:


> You are so very talented @Gaer
> I'm afraid all of mine are done on the computer, no comparison.


Yish, Let's see some of your work!  Come on!


----------



## win231 (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass?
> We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
> This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
> Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?View attachment 190343


Isn't that Gary O'?


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> Isn't that Gary O'?


Isn't WHO Gary O?


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

A tapestry I did a while back.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 190410
> 
> A tapestry I did a while back


That's so lovely!  I loved doing needlepoint!  Thank you for showing this!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 190410
> 
> A tapestry I did a while back.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass?
> We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
> This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
> Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?View attachment 190343


Awesome work!


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you so much Gaer, this is another one of our native flowers


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 190412
> 
> Thank you so much Gaer, this is another one of our native flowers


Wonderful work!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass?
> We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
> This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
> Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?View attachment 190343


Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## timoc (Oct 21, 2021)

*I wish* I had the superb talents that you good people have. 
My one claim to fame was some years ago, I always wanted to paint this historic old barn, then one day I did, it took 43 gallons of red paint and you could see it for miles.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2021)

timoc said:


> *I wish* I had the superb talents that you good people have.
> My one claim to fame was some years ago, I always wanted to paint this historic old barn, then one day I did, it took 43 gallons of red paint and you could see it for miles.


Well, Did you take a picture of the barn?  Let's see it!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 21, 2021)

Here's grand daughter's latest art class watercolor cats.  We both like to paint animals.  She recently turned 13!


----------



## timoc (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well, Did you take a picture of the barn?  Let's see it!


Sadly no, the owner run me off the farm because he wanted it painted yellow.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 22, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 190410
> 
> A tapestry I did a while back.


Love that.  You are so talented like Gaer.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 22, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Here's grand daughter's latest art class watercolor cats.  We both like to paint animals.  She recently turned 13!
> 
> View attachment 190418View attachment 190419


Liberty, May we see YOURS?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Do you paint, design, sculpt, knit, quilt, woodwork, wood carve, stained glass?
> We would love to see what YOU have recently created!
> This is my newest painting, called, "Billowing".
> Please show something YOU have made or created for fun!  OK?View attachment 190343


Wow, I came in to see if there were any folks into sewing and ran across your art thread and had to take a look!  You are very talented!  It may be a weird question, but I had to wonder the story behind this guy.  Like who he "might" have been, or where from, and when?  I did think of a Fisherman maybe?  I love the colors you used.  I'm sure you can tell I'm not very smart about art, but I just know what I like  PS the only thing I've done so far you might call creative is put together a corner desk, a larger cabinet, and that's it until I get into my sewing "creations" that I will share  even if they don't turn out  Then I'll have something to show my progress, hopefully,


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

Denise1952 said:


> Wow, I came in to see if there were any folks into sewing and ran across your art thread and had to take a look!  You are very talented!  It may be a weird question, but I had to wonder the story behind this guy.  Like who he "might" have been, or where from, and when?  I did think of a Fisherman maybe?  I love the colors you used.  I'm sure you can tell I'm not very smart about art, but I just know what I like  PS the only thing I've done so far you might call creative is put together a corner desk, a larger cabinet, and that's it until I get into my sewing "creations" that I will share  even if they don't turn out  Then I'll have something to show my progress, hopefully,


Hi Denise!
About my new painting:  I used to paint old ranchers, Indians, cowboys; things of the "old West", but now i'm painting and doing bronze sculptures of gods and Angels, as this is my passion!  
This is a close-up of an angelic entity on an Earthly mountaintop. (I will show the whole picture so you can see the background -next post)
Gods and Angels of the Heavens are not like humans, so he has no background of a fisherman or any other Earthly figure.
He has (in my mind) lived on many worlds and billions of lifetimes.

Not only me, but many on the forum would love to see your sewing and anything you've created!  It's so important to keep expressing yourself!
Let's see what you've been doing!  Thanks!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

the background:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2021)

@Gaer as usual your work is gorgeous as well as others who have shared their work.
It seems the only way I can do anything artistic is to copy things I've seen on the internet. It just isn't satisfying to me as if it came from my own mind. 
I envy your ability to do that.
Recently my sister in law gave me a gnome to paint. She said it had to be well over 80 years old. I tried to use the colors that were closest to the original. I must have done the face at least 3 times. I couldn't get the eyes.
A lot of the detail was washed away from years out in the garden but I tried.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Gaer as usual your work is gorgeous as well as others who have shared their work.
> It seems the only way I can do anything artistic is to copy things I've seen on the internet. It just isn't satisfying to me as if it came from my own mind.
> I envy your ability to do that.
> Recently my sister in law gave me a gnome to paint. She said it had to be well over 80 years old. I tried to use the colors that were closest to the original. I must have done the face at least 3 times. I couldn't get the eyes.
> A lot of the detail was washed away from years out in the garden but I tried.


That's WONDERFUL!!!!  So glad you put it on here!


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

@Gaer here you go, I will post more when I get around to it.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> @Gaer here you go, I will post more when I get around to it.
> 
> View attachment 190781
> 
> ...


Tish!  These are incredible!  See!  I've never even tried computer art!


----------



## Remy (Oct 23, 2021)

@Liberty That's talent! I love the kitties!


----------



## Remy (Oct 23, 2021)

This is a nice thread for you to start Gaer.

I had fun making these two bags. If anyone has scraps, these are 'frankenbags' on Pinterest. I didn't follow her tutorial, I was inspired by the pictures.


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Tish!  These are incredible!  See!  I've never even tried computer art!


Thank you,   you should give it a try, I bet you will be brilliant at it.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

Remy said:


> This is a nice thread for you to start Gaer.
> 
> I had fun making these two bags. If anyone has scraps, these are 'frankenbags' on Pinterest. I didn't follow her tutorial, I was inspired by the pictures.
> View attachment 190812


LOVE those fabrics!  I used to make pillows and handbags, potholders out of original 30's calico fabrics that I picked up at 
antique stores!  These are WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> Thank you,   you should give it a try, I bet you will be brilliant at it.


I don't know how!  and, I'm not into high tech at all!  I'm as old-fangled as one can get!  haha!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> Thank you,   you should give it a try, I bet you will be brilliant at it.


Tish, Most of my creations are on Flickr.com.  Cheryl Gaer Barlow | Flickr
It's pretty old fashioned stuff!


----------



## Devi (Oct 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Tish, Most of my creations are on Flickr.com.  Cheryl Gaer Barlow | Flickr
> It's pretty old fashioned stuff!


Old fashioned?! Your art is fabulous! How much fun it must be to create it.


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Tish, Most of my creations are on Flickr.com.  Cheryl Gaer Barlow | Flickr
> It's pretty old fashioned stuff!


Oh, wow you are so talented.


----------



## Remy (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you @Gaer I love genuine 30's fabric and have some.


----------



## Wren (Oct 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Isn't that Gary O'?


No, this is Gary O’...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2021)

Will the real Gary 'O please stand up


----------



## Been There (Oct 30, 2021)

I used to do “pour” painting while I was in the Marines to pass the time, relax and take my mind off work. The job that I had was very stressful and traumatic. It helped.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 30, 2021)

Been There said:


> I used to do “pour” painting while I was in the Marines to pass the time, relax and take my mind off work. The job that I had was very stressful and traumatic. It helped.


May we see some?


----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Tish, Most of my creations are on Flickr.com.  Cheryl Gaer Barlow | Flickr
> *It's pretty old fashioned stuff!*


It's pretty damn brilliant, well done, girl.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 30, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Tish, Most of my creations are on Flickr.com.  Cheryl Gaer Barlow | Flickr
> It's pretty old fashioned stuff!


Gaer, your artwork is amazing and original! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Been There (Oct 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> May we see some?


For you, I will try to dig a few out of my footlocker. I sold a few on eBay after a friend insisted that I allow him to give it a try. Shocked me why anyone would want something that I did. Give me a few days and I will post what I think won’t embarrass me.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2021)

Been There said:


> For you, I will try to dig a few out of my footlocker. I sold a few on eBay after a friend insisted that I allow him to give it a try. Shocked me why anyone would want something that I did. Give me a few days and I will post what I think won’t embarrass me.


great!  This thread is about showing what wonderful creations and incredible talent the people on this forum possess!  
We look forward to your post!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2021)

VERY nice Gaer. Actually the last thing I created is music. I haven't done any free-hand artwork in a long time but I have worked in my coloring books. I think this was the last thing I finished.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> VERY nice Gaer. Actually the last thing I created is music. I haven't done any free-hand artwork in a long time but I have worked in my coloring books. I think this was the last thing I finished.
> 
> View attachment 192275


Beautiful colors!  I designed  an Angel coloring book but I don't want to publish it online until it's copyrighted.
I may use the designs to illustrate another book I'm writing instead.  Don't know yet.
Thanks for adding this to the thread!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Beautiful colors!  I designed  an Angel coloring book but I don't want to publish it online until it's copyrighted.
> I may use the designs to illustrate another book I'm writing instead.  Don't know yet.
> Thanks for adding this to the thread!


You're welcome, of course. Thank YOU for this thread. It is a wonderful "venue" for creative folks to "strut their stuff".


----------



## David777 (Oct 31, 2021)

Gaer, quite liked your powerful rendition of a northern European of pre-historic eras.  The murky background works well providing an ancient vibe.

My hobby has been landscape and nature photography and I particularly like taking pictures of beautiful flowers including close-ups of cultured roses.  The below is a downsized crop from a full flower 3700x3200 pixel image but more effective graphically cropped.  From May 2020 with my A6000 / 60mm from 9 individual focus stack shots blended in Zerene Stacker then Photoshop CS6 processed.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 31, 2021)

I used to paint a lot but when I moved down here into this tiny apartment, I sold and gave away all my paints (and paintings). I also like to draw but I haven't done much of that, either, since little Paxton moved in.

Here's a couple pencil drawings I did for my grandson a few years back. (he's a Star Wars fan)


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

David777 said:


> Gaer, quite liked your powerful rendition of a northern European of pre-historic eras.  The murky background works well providing an ancient vibe.
> 
> My hobby has been landscape and nature photography and I particularly like taking pictures of beautiful flowers including close-ups of cultured roses.  The below is a downsized crop from a full flower 3700x3200 pixel image but more effective graphically cropped.  From May 2020 with my A6000 / 60mm from 9 individual focus stack shots blended in Zerene Stacker then Photoshop CS6 processed.
> 
> View attachment 192317


Wow!  Are your photographs on Flickr.com?  Amazing!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I used to paint a lot but when I moved down here into this tiny apartment, I sold and gave away all my paints (and paintings). I also like to draw but I haven't done much of that, either, since little Paxton moved in.
> 
> Here's a couple pencil drawings I did for my grandson a few years back. (he's a Star Wars fan)View attachment 192321
> View attachment 192322


SO COOL!!!   Thanks for posting that!


----------



## David777 (Nov 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Are your photographs on Flickr.com?  Amazing!


No not on Flickr and am not on any social media that has arisen since smartphones.  I have a large body of work that I will be publicly exhibiting with multimedia once 8k displays mature a bit more, maybe sometime next year as Display Port 2.0 interfaces appear.  Currently in the last 2 years many large 8k television products integrated with receivers have come to market but no large external monitors able to run directly from PC's.  One can display static images on 8k TV's however functionality is limited.  Traditionally photographers of large color photos have exhibited work with heavy fragile framed prints in galleries or museums however that becomes logistically impossible for more than just a few pieces.  In this era, a single small USB memory stick can hold hundreds of large images at 8k and larger sizes.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

David777 said:


> No not on Flickr and am not on any social media that has arisen since smartphones.  I have a large body of work that I will be publicly exhibiting with multimedia once 8k displays mature a bit more, maybe sometime next year as Display Port 2.0 interfaces appear.  Currently in the last 2 years many large 8k television products integrated with receivers have come to market but no large external monitors able to run directly from PC's.  One can display static images on 8k TV's however functionality is limited.  Traditionally photographers of large color photos have exhibited work with heavy fragile framed prints in galleries or museums however that becomes logistically impossible for more than just a few pieces.  In this era, a single small USB memory stick can hold hundreds of large images at 8k and larger sizes.


I know your exhibit will be impressive!  These are pretty incredible!  If you have either a white rose or any flower of blue, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 1, 2021)

Some of my needlework with afghan I crocheted.

The 2 bottom blocks are single thread embroidery  that may  get made into a quilt


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 192398
> Some of my needlework with afghan I crocheted.
> 
> The 2 bottom blocks are single thread embroidery  that may  get made into a quilt


So incredibly creative!  I've done embroidery but not crochet.  I admire those who can do that!


----------



## David777 (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't currently have a pure white rose photo good enough to show in public but rather some off white as with this one shot in May 2021. I've been trying to capture a strong pure white rose with good detail, maybe will succeed May 2022.  The original above is 3800x4100 pixels of the full flower, here cropped and downsized down to the central more light pink portion.



The above is a 4x downsized for web version of a 2015 photo of blue and white hued very fragrant sky lupine, lupinus nanus, and our most colorful lupine, the yellow, magenta, and red hued harlequin lupine, lupinus stiversii. 8900x6000 pixels  4 frame 2 column 2 row 32 image focus stack stitch blended A6000 60mm.  I do notice the forum software for usual bandwidth reasons reduces actual sharp resolution resulting in softer images.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow!  I want to run through all that blue!  I want to sleep there!  I want to live there!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2021)

Sensational! @David777


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

Another paint-by-number I did. My son's favorite. Hangs over the fireplace.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

Tried uploading this, but took a few tries. Another paint-by-number I did. Hangs over our fireplace.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Tried uploading this, but took a few tries. Another paint-by-number I did. Hangs over our fireplace.
> View attachment 192404


Lovely!  Those paint-by-number are getting really entailed and impressive, arn't they?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Lovely!  Those paint-by-number are getting really entailed and impressive, arn't they?


Yes, they are! They give me the foundation to work with and then I go from there. What I like is that the paints are already mixed and it saves me a lot of time. Once I did an actual painting on my own, and it took me forever to get the right colors. It was frustrating.


----------



## Wren (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m currently painting Christmas canvasses, click on each one for a clearer picture


----------

